# New PC Time.



## Linkiboy (Apr 23, 2007)

As some of you know, I'm moving to Florida. I'm also getting a PC.

My budget is 2000$, post your best premade systems and I will consider them. I cannot build my own.

So far, the best I found was... (1,847$)

2.4 Core 2 Duo
4GB RAM
512MB ATI(recent)
LightScribe CD/DVD and secondary DVDRW
Media Card reader(important to me)
and a 19 inch wide monitor.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 23, 2007)

configure a pc at cyberpower pc, you could get a PC that owns that for $2,000


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 23, 2007)

I went there, got a pretty good pc, but...

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/CyberPower


----------



## aj421 (Apr 23, 2007)

change that ati card to an nvidia 8800 gts or 8600 gts i forgot those came out like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow 2000, talk about an uber PC....
Also ATI>Nvidia, they have better performance in games and their drivers are more compatible with vista (currently?). Since it's premade made it most likely will come with Vista so you're probably gonna want that compatibility.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 23, 2007)

Cyberpower PC was great for me, make sure to get an 8800GTS video card (second best card out, half as much cash as the best, and it's not much better)


$2014.00

X-Discovery Mid-Tower Case W/ WINDOW & LCD Temperature Display (Silver Color)

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 CPU @ 2.4GHz 1066FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache EM64T

MSI P965 Neo-F P965 Chipset LGA775 Supports Core 2 Duo CPU FSB1066 DDR2/800 Mainboard w/GbLAN, USB2.0, &7.1Audio

NZXT PF-500 500Watt Power Supply

4GB (4x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express

ViewSonic Q9B 19" LCD Display Monitor

160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD

LiteOn LH-20A1H 20X Double Layer DVD+-RW Super Allwrite + Lightscribe Technology (Black Color)

18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER


----------



## Zendrik (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I would choose ibuypower.com. They are the best and cheapest IMO. Their site looks a lot like CyberPower so I dunno if they are related in any way. I would get a Core2Duo Intel 2.X dual core, with 1+ gb of RAM, and an 8X00 series Nvidia card(8600+ is recommended, anything lower is just an expensive 7X00 series). If you want a good sound card, a Sound Blaster X-Fi with 5.1 speakers. I personally have 7.1 but I definatly paid a premium and I don't think I can really tell a difference(although Call of Duty 2 was magnificent in 7.1 EAX). Other than that, I would suggest a S-ATA hard drive and a LightScribe 18x dvd burner(NewEgg.com has one for $30.88 regular price). 

Hope this helps


----------



## friedchicken (Apr 23, 2007)

cant use 4gb of rams unless you're running 64bit os which can be a problem on some apps.


----------



## myclock (Apr 23, 2007)

ooo the recent graphics card. that wouldnt happen to be a R600?


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, that isn't out yet, and there havent been any benchmarks or pricing

4GB is useful, even though Windows Xp x86 can't use all of it, because that is enough to turn off the pagefile and force everything into ram


----------



## 754boy (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(myclock @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> ooo the recent graphics card. that wouldnt happen to be a R600?



Heck no, r600 haven't even been released yet. Probably a Radeon X1950 XTX


----------



## falcon64z8 (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Zendrik @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Well, I would choose ibuypower.com. They are the best and cheapest IMO. Their site looks a lot like CyberPower so I dunno if they are related in any way. I would get a Core2Duo Intel 2.X dual core, with 1+ gb of RAM, and an 8X00 series Nvidia card(8600+ is recommended, anything lower is just an expensive 7X00 series). If you want a good sound card, a Sound Blaster X-Fi with 5.1 speakers. I personally have 7.1 but I definatly paid a premium and I don't think I can really tell a difference(although Call of Duty 2 was magnificent in 7.1 EAX). Other than that, I would suggest a S-ATA hard drive and a LightScribe 18x dvd burner(NewEgg.com has one for $30.88 regular price).
> 
> Hope this helps




Do not buy from ibuypower, look at their rating, they are pretty much like cyberpower.  I personally would not purchase from this site because their ratings are horrible.  They are a hit and miss with people, I suggest you look elsewhere from those places.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 23, 2007)

The 8800GTS is much more powerful than the X1950, and CyberpowerPC's ratings have gone up a lot in the recent months


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.alienware.com/product_detail_pa...ode=SKU-DEFAULT?

Just out of curiosity, why cant you make one?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> Cyberpower PC was great for me, make sure to get an 8800GTS video card (second best card out, half as much cash as the best, and it's not much better)
> 
> 
> $2014.00
> ...


Might as well get a P975 chipset over the P965 one. Also you may want something just a slightly bit beefier for power supply.
If you can save money anywhere by using a monitor you already have or something, get a bigger hard drive or two (320GB have a good cost per GB ratio), and beef up your processor a bit.

And ditch the liteon and get a quality drive


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 23, 2007)

It's actually slightly cheaper to order from one of these two places, and they burn your pc in so you wont get DOA parts, which is common when you build it. 

And unless you have to have the very best, don't go for Alienware or Voodoo


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been reading up again on stuff so I thought I would lend my opinion.
With regard to hand building modern machines are pretty much round/red peg in round/red peg hole affairs and if you played with lego then you are more than sorted, if not speak to someone and get them to build it (a decent shop should not charge more than $50 to throw a machine together especially if you buy bits from them).

core2 e6600, a fine processor (my games rig has one in and I have used a few in some builds for others recently, if you know what you are doing or read a guide they overclock nicely as well 3GHz on stock fan is common).
I believe it is either this week or next quad core is launched in earnest so waiting for the inevitable price drop is advised. Anything lower will not have as much cache so avoid.

4 gigs of RAM. First you have have useless OS support of 4 gigs unless you go 64bit as already mentioned (which then brings on a whole new world of delight messing with drivers), you can exist quite nicely with 2 gigs unless you are really really into science apps/CAD/video (games tend not to touch it on reasonable res: which is all you will get unless you spend another 1000). 800MHz is a nice entry point and try and pick one with 4,4,4,12 timings.

Video, I am not a fanboy but if I were it would be ATI. Alas they are not doing so well in the performance stakes right now so NVidia it is.
I am tempted to say look at the 7900 series as they will be cheap (7950gt are coming down somewhat) and drivers are stable. Should you stick 2 in SLI performance is damn nice as well (mid range 8800 series in my opinion). 8800 gt's are pretty good (basically you have to look at the last three letters as well: GS, GT, GTX, GX2 are from low to high performance and price but look at performance charts and pay attention to other things like memory)

Mboard, you know what you want connections wise (6USB is a minimum), make sure it supports PCIe 16x as well.

Hard drive, this is one of the slowest parts on the machine so if performance is what you want then you need to look carefully. The high end stuff pretty much consists of WD raptors but in my opinion for the space you get they are somewhat overpriced. The 7200rpm drives are pretty much all the same and if you stick then in a RAID then chances are you will not notice it.

Card reader, I fail to see the problem with USB but that not my call. You can get readers that sit in drive bays and are quite nice to boot.

PSU, reviews will help pick a nice one.

CD drives, litescribe especially, are not really my thing (most of the time they are few reviews which one is best afterthought sort of things). Dual layer, dual format (+ and -) and a nice speed is good though. I will leave HD/BD to you, personally I would not buy one if it were the same price right now but that is just me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> http://www.alienware.com/product_detail_pa...ode=SKU-DEFAULT?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why cant you make one?


Alienware?

I lol'ed.

You might as well say Voodoo PC.

Thanks for everyone else who contributed.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> As some of you know, I'm moving to Florida. I'm also getting a PC.
> 
> My budget is 2000$, post your best premade systems and I will consider them. I cannot build my own.
> 
> ...



you dont need 4gb of ram on a 32bit system because the majority of all oses and board will only see 3.5gigs.
why dont you build it yourself and save money?


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 25, 2007)

It is slightly more expensive to build it yourself than to order from cyberpower or ibuypower, and they burn it in for you


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2007)

Do not suggest buiding it, that is not an option.

At the moment I have an HP Desktop with the OP specs for 1,600$.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Do not suggest buiding it, that is not an option.
> 
> At the moment I have an HP Desktop with the OP specs for 1,600$.



then just by a dell n00b


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2007)

I got the same setup from Dell for 2200$ that I got from HP for 1800$.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 25, 2007)

how good is that monitor though? And don't buy any video card if it isnt DX10 (that means make sure to get an 8800GTS or wait till mid-may for the 2900) and 19" widescreen is pretty small


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 25, 2007)

Building your own/getting one custom build>Getting a computer from a company like Dell or HP. A LOT less customizable if you get it from a company like Dell (the Bios is usually more restricted, the hardware makes it a lot harder to add new stuff, ect...)

If technical knowledge is the reason you can't build your own, take $50 out of that huge budget you have (you must be spoiled rotten >.>) and get a shop to do it.

Also, water cooling might not be a bad thing to look into, makes your PC a lot quieter and cooler.

And...if you have a $1,600 computer already why do you need a new one? Just upgrade it...Heck, I'd be happy with a $1000 computer, but I have to buy all my own tech on my oh-so-limited budget, so I guess that makes a big difference. 
On the same note, could you swing by my house and gimme your current computer once you're in Florida and have your new one? I'd be much appreciated, I need it


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> how good is that monitor though? And don't buy any video card if it isnt DX10 (that means make sure to get an 8800GTS or wait till mid-may for the 2900) and 19" widescreen is pretty small


I'm buying a monitor seperatly off of NewEgg, actually. And 17" is big enough on my current PC, so I don't really care about monitor size.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> Building your own/getting one custom build>Getting a computer from a company like Dell or HP. A LOT less customizable if you get it from a company like Dell (the Bios is usually more restricted, the hardware makes it a lot harder to add new stuff, ect...)
> 
> If technical knowledge is the reason you can't build your own, take $50 out of that huge budget you have (you must be spoiled rotten >.>) and get a shop to do it.
> 
> ...


I think you misread me, this is the current configuration I managed to make with HP's website.

uhhhh ill give u my pc if u trade me abra for it


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 26, 2007)

You won't see a performance increase with 4gb of ram as compared to 2gb, unless you want to force everything into ram, which really pushes them.....


----------



## H8TR (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> You won't see a performance increase with 4gb of ram as compared to 2gb, unless you want to force everything into ram, which really pushes them.....


You will see either a performance increase or decrease (it can happen) but it will be very minimal both ways.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 26, 2007)

Not $200 worth, that is for sure, I would guess at 3-5%

$1936.00
Case: X-Discovery Mid-Tower Case W/ WINDOW & LCD Temperature Display (Silver Color)

CPU: (Sckt775)Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 CPU @ 2.4GHz 1066FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache EM64T

MOTHERBOARD: (Quad-Core Supports) MSI P965 Neo-F P965 Chipset LGA775 Supports Core 2 Duo CPU FSB1066 DDR2/800 Mainboard w/GbLAN, USB2.0, &7.1Audio

MEMORY: (Req.DDR2 MainBoard)2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory 

VIDEO CARD:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express

VIDEO CARD 2:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express

HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)

Optical Drive: 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)

Optical Drive 2: 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)



Two 8800GTS, just drop the memory to 2GB and the monitor, it is sooo worth it


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

why are you getting 2 dvd drives? you can't direct copy dvds......
you should get an extra gig of ram
who makes the hdd? dont get it if its a maxtor.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 26, 2007)

The DVD drive is only $42, being able to burn 2 things at once it worth it


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> The DVD drive is only $42, being able to burn 2 things at once it worth it



then you're going to need an extra gig of ram

i think its stupid to have two dvd burners considering you wont be able to efficiently multitask between burning on two instances of the program and besides you can't wait a whole 3 minutes?


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 26, 2007)

He has a dual core proccessor and 2GB of ram in that setup, which is more than enough, and burning for archiving takes a long time


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

oh wow thanks emo kid for not listening to someone who has over 10 years computer experience and deciding to do what you were going to anyway.

and either you're a moron who doesn't know how to use a dvd burning program correctly or you think 3-5 minutes is a long time


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 26, 2007)

1. There are three options: 1GB of ram, 2GB of ram, or 4GB of ram. The minimal performance increase he will see from 2GB to 4GB isn't worth $200 for the ram, when he could get another 8800GTS for $230

2. Burning two things at the same time is twice as fast (if that wasn't apparent) and with data verifiction and high speed DVDs takes atlest 7 minutes 

3. Wii isos are something that needs to be burned at very slow speeds, and takes a very long time; you don't know what he want to do with his pc, and he wants 2 DVD drives


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

oh so it looks like your point was made. apparently you can't read when i stated this

_i think its stupid to have two dvd burners considering you wont be able to efficiently multitask between burning on two instances of the program and besides you can't wait a whole 3 minutes?_

also, if he cant custom build a pc and has to rely on some company to give him crap generic parts over charged for what he could get them online and build himself, then morons like you should give him advise to waste his or parents money.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a suggestion you might want to build it yourself (didn't read all of post prob suggested already) 

Tend to save money and one thing people forget is you get a warranty with pretty much everything you buy so your homebuild will have a warranty it's just separate for each bit.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyuzumaki @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> Just a suggestion you might want to build it yourself (didn't read all of post prob suggested already)
> 
> Tend to save money and one thing people forget is you get a warranty with pretty much everything you buy so your homebuild will have a warranty it's just separate for each bit.







i've been saying that the whole time but these n00bs won't listen


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 27, 2007)

Some of us listen...Liek me. Gonna homebuild my computer when I have teh moneyz


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2007)

2 DVD drives = 2 legit game CDs...

in b4 "use no cd crack n00b :|"


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 27, 2007)

oh linkiboy ill give you my abra for your pc infact you can have two and my kadabra as well and when can we make the trade? kthnx.


----------



## SkuiD87 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

Has anyone here thought about buying a new Intel based Mac Pro (they're uber powerful machines) and just running Vista off Boot Camp? I've tried this on a Macbook Pro and it seems to be running smoothly. I'm heavily considering buying a souped up Mac Pro....though I'm not sure how great it'd be for Gaming. Maybe the Mac hardware won't run as smooth on Windows?

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 27, 2007)

I find two DVD drives convient. Yes, direct copying is faster this way, and also when self-restoring after a backup is much faster when you can read 2 disks at once (for me at least)

O.O Wii isos have to be burnt at low speeds? sht. I burned all mine at 16x.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SkuiD87 @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone here thought about buying a new Intel based Mac Pro (they're uber powerful machines) and just running Vista off Boot Camp? I've tried this on a Macbook Pro and it seems to be running smoothly. I'm heavily considering buying a souped up Mac Pro....though I'm not sure how great it'd be for Gaming. Maybe the Mac hardware won't run as smooth on Windows?
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


Give us some hardware specs and we'll tell you.


Linkiboy, if you're gonna go with a brand name PC, it might as well be Dell. Anything with HP on it will be bundled with crap, and the support you get might be good for 6 months, but after that they won't give a shit about you. Oh, and did I mention that many brand names such as HP use second-hand/refurbished parts?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Dell uses refurbished parts too.

And I've had bad experiences with Dell(my laptop), my first computer was an HP and still works today.

And I'm reformatting the hard drive, doesn't matter what crap its bundled with.


----------



## thac0nfus3done (Apr 27, 2007)

IMO, Dump lightscribe, get just a regular dvd burner, drop down to 2 or 3 gigs of RAM, make sure you are getting the best RAM for the configuration.   At the price range you are looking at with that CPU you are almost surely getting DDR-2, you need to get a mother board that supports PC-6400 DDR2800 MHz. (I think it's PC6400) Getting more RAM of lower specifications is kind of a waste IMO, unless you are doing hardcore video production.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> Dell uses refurbished parts too.
> 
> And I've had bad experiences with Dell(my laptop), my first computer was an HP and still works today.
> 
> And I'm reformatting the hard drive, doesn't matter what crap its bundled with.


If that's the case, then it probably comes down to the motherboard. Most of the other components might be decent, but brand name PCs almost always use cheapo motherboards, that are either less than ideal for overclocking, or lacking features, or lacking expansion slots, or only have 1x PCI-E instead of 16x, etc etc
Just make sure you know exactly what you're getting.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 27, 2007)

$1936.00

X-Discovery Mid-Tower Case W/ WINDOW & LCD Temperature Display (Silver Color)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 CPU @ 2.4GHz 1066FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache EM64T
MSI P965 Neo-F P965 Chipset LGA775 Supports Core 2 Duo CPU FSB1066 DDR2/800 Mainboard w/GbLAN, USB2.0,         &7.1Audio
2GB PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory 
Video Card 1:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express
Video Card 2:NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB 16X PCI Express
Single Hard Drive (160GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
Optical Drive: 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: 18X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
Power Supply: 1000 watt NXZT

Two 8800GTS, just drop the memory to 2GB and the monitor, it is sooo worth it

This is at cyberpowerpc btw


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm currently using a MacBook with Xp and OsX even it runs games not as nice as my 7800 does but they work. I've also tried games on a macbook pro with radeon x1600 halo, call of duty 2 (native mac on OSX) they went really well, in windows mode AOE3 and counterstrike were fine.

I would wait for Leopard to be released! As I understand you can upgrade the graphics cards in the Mac Pro's. And the new eight core ones are gonna be soo fast....in OSX at least most windaz programs will ignore the other cores  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







QUOTE(SkuiD87 @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> Has anyone here thought about buying a new Intel based Mac Pro (they're uber powerful machines) and just running Vista off Boot Camp? I've tried this on a Macbook Pro and it seems to be running smoothly. I'm heavily considering buying a souped up Mac Pro....though I'm not sure how great it'd be for Gaming. Maybe the Mac hardware won't run as smooth on Windows?
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 27, 2007)

Why was my post deleted? It was a joke, replying to part of a post linkiboy made a bit earlier.
Me is sad...

And yeah, you may want to consider a Mac+ Bootcamp. Extremely good computers, and OSX is awesome as well.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SkuiD87 @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone here thought about buying a new Intel based Mac Pro (they're uber powerful machines) and just running Vista off Boot Camp? I've tried this on a Macbook Pro and it seems to be running smoothly. I'm heavily considering buying a souped up Mac Pro....though I'm not sure how great it'd be for Gaming. Maybe the Mac hardware won't run as smooth on Windows?
> 
> ...



as i've stated 32142342342345 times, you can't direct copy DVDs!


---------
fischju won't listen to anyone because he knows everything so there isn't a point in commenting on his crappy configuration.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just see the point of making posts on here asking for advise and then the logical advise you've been given by 2 other people you wont follow.


lol hows that for an updated post?


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> $1936.00
> 
> X-Discovery Mid-Tower Case W/ WINDOW & LCD Temperature Display (Silver Color)
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 CPU @ 2.4GHz 1066FSB 2x2MB L2 Cache EM64T
> ...


That would make a pretty decent setup! Only thing I'd do different is buy 2 80GB drives instead of the 1 160GB drive and have them set in Raid 0.

There's nothing in the budget for a monitor though... I know you only want a 19" Linkiboy but personally I'd spend the extra $0-50 and get a 20" screen - they've come down a lot in price over the recent months and resolution is a lot higher at 1680x1050 vs 1400x900.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Apr 27, 2007)

OS X is very stable much more than windows. In my experience linux tends to be less stable. I personally use the gentoo distro, slightly harder to get up and going but once you get it there it's very good.


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 27, 2007)

Although you may want to ignore Fischju's incessant advertising of CyberPowerPC (seriously, the first thousand times you recommended the site was enough Fisch) I agree with him on the 8800GTS front. If I was buying a new dream machine I'd get an 8800GTX, but an 8800GTS is a small amount of the cost for a large amount of the performance.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 27, 2007)

I would guess that 2 8800GTS cards would be faster and cheaper than a high end 8800GTX


----------



## slayerspud (Apr 29, 2007)

For processor get a E6660, make sure you get decent cooling then overclock it to around 3.3, works great for me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 29, 2007)

The only thing concerning me right now is the reliabillity of CyberPower... Anyone besides fischju buy from them?

Oh and also I need a pretty big harddrive, since in addition to gaming I do a lot of movie editing.


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 30, 2007)

CyberPower isn't some random company, their PCs always get reviewed very highly


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 30, 2007)

but cyberpower isn't anything to write home about either
you can do alot better usually for a cheaper price


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 1, 2007)

remeber. you will need an SLI mobo aswell if your goign SLI witht he twin 8800gts's


----------



## hanman (May 1, 2007)

twin 8800gts's *drool*


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 1, 2007)

haha

try drooling over an SLI water-cooled overclocked 8800GTX


----------



## hanman (May 1, 2007)

*sigh* why couldn't i have been born uber-rich?


----------



## fischju_original (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(RAM @ May 1 2007 said:


> haha
> 
> try drooling over *an SLI* water-cooled overclocked 8800GTX



bad grammar ftw?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 1, 2007)

that was lame fischju


----------



## fischju_original (May 1, 2007)

..but it felt so right


----------



## Bowser128 (May 1, 2007)

You can't really comment on the grammar of others Fischju, you do seem somewhat averse to making sentences.


----------



## mthrnite (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ May 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RAM @ May 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > haha
> ...



Seems to me, if SLI is indeed pronounced es-el-eye, then "an" would more properly meld into the vowel sound than "a". If however, it's pronounce "sly", then the price of tea in China would be largely unaffected.


----------



## hanman (May 1, 2007)

price of tea?  i always heard the price of rice...and eggs...come to think of it, just about any consumable/non-consumable would fit...


----------



## mthrnite (May 1, 2007)

...the price of an SLI water-cooled overclocked 8800GTX would be largely unaffected.


----------



## fischju_original (May 1, 2007)

does "an scalable link interface 8800GTX" make sense to you?


----------



## hanman (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ May 1 2007 said:


> ...the price of an SLI water-cooled overclocked 8800GTX would be largely unaffected.



see? it'll work with anything


----------



## mthrnite (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ May 1 2007 said:


> does "an scalable link interface 8800GTX" make sense to you?




I thought he said an SLI, my mistake.
Seriously though, an FBI agent told me I was right.
..or maybe it was a Federal Bureau of Investigation agent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't take me too seriously.


----------



## fischju_original (May 1, 2007)

all 8800GTXs are SLI, so saying it in the first place is redunant, also "an" would make it 1 card, so it's not in SLI


----------



## hanman (May 1, 2007)

Using articles with abbreviations and acronyms:
One of the most often asked questions about grammar has to do with the choice of articles — a, an, the — to precede an abbreviation or acronym. Do we say an FBI agent or a FBI agent? Although "F" is obviously a consonant and we would precede any word that begins with "F" with "a," we precede FBI with "an" because the first sound we make when we say FBI is not an "f-sound," it is an "eff-sound." Thus we say we're going to a PTO meeting where an NCO will address us. We say we saw a UFO because, although the abbreviation begins with a 'U," we pronounce the "U" as if it were spelled "yoo." Whether we say an URL or a URL depends on whether we pronounce it as "earl" or as "u*r*l."

http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/grammar/abbreviations.htm at the bottom of the page

*puts nail in coffin*


----------



## mthrnite (May 1, 2007)

1. Point out gramatical errorz.
2. ?
3. *PROPHET!*

(lol)


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2007)

ROLF!


----------



## shaffaaf27 (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ May 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(fischju @ May 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RAM @ May 1 2007 said:
> ...



no they are not, you can buy one 8800GTX....and that wouldnt be in an SLI configuration, would it


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2007)

I will point out that overclocking exists for a reason and can save you a decent bit if done properly (i.e. you spend an hour or two reading), I am unsure about pipeline unlocking on these new cards though.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 1 2007 said:


> ROLF!
> 
> LOLZ
> 
> ...


yeah but for the noob who will get a computer from dell or some other vendor like that - overclocking isn't something they should consider


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2007)

Sorry I got sidetracked by all the talk of fancy graphics.
Speaking of which can you even overclock dell machines these days (generic not alienware), last one I saw had all of two BIOS options (time and do you want numlock on at boot, OK maybe there were a few more but you get the idea).


----------

